

BsTools - command line client for working with beanstalkd job queues - jimbojsb
https://github.com/jimbojsb/bstools

======
jimbojsb
I created this tool because while beanstalkd is great, there isn't a huge
tooling community around it. The main alternative is just grabbing a ruby gem
and working with it in irb. bsTools is available as one standalone file that
you can drop in your bin folder, and has nice console UI thanks to Symfony2

